# Official Chicago @ Denver Wednesday January 28, 2004, 8pm cst.FSN,FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Do we finally win a west coast game? Revenge could be a factor. They beat us at home.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nugs 98
Bulls 88


Q - 23 and Jaric - 12:grinning:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We continue our streak and win 3 in a row.

The Bull -- 18
The Nugget -- 14


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Nuggets 112
Bulls 101


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Nugs 98
> Bulls 88
> 
> ...


Don't you want the Clips thread?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I am going to post my prediction now since Ill be in Italy tomorrow.

Nuggets 104
Bulls 82.

This one is going to be really ugly. Second of a back to back, 1500 mile flight and playing in a high altitude against a team which had the night off tonight. Plus Denver is pretty good and matches up well against us everywhere

Bulls high scorer will be Dupree with a career high 19

Denver will be lead by nene with 21


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Got to go with the western home team here.

Nuggets 101
Bulls 88


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Nuggets 86
Bulls 80

Crawford 18, 4, 5


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Nuggets 100
Bulls 91

I think Dupree will contain Melo, but Denver still wins.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nugs 788
Bulls 78


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

denver 92
chicago 98

we kill them inside:
eddy 32 pts
tonio 18 rebs


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> 
> I think Dupree will contain Melo, but Denver still wins.


I'm not a Carmelo supporter, but Dupree WILL NOT contain him.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

108








96


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

:laugh: i look forward to seeing TB's pictures every game now


denver 104
chicago 88


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

yes...nice pictures from TB

Nuggets 103
Bulls 97


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Nuggets 98
Bulls 84


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Coors Light - 97
Old Style - 91

eRob scores 15


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Denver 94

Chicago 85

Melo with 26


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Nuggets 98.
Bulls 90.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

it is true that Denver has lost three in a row. But all three losses were to good teams. They are 17-8 at home 26-21 overall. 

99-90 nuggz


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

"I guarantee we'll win,'' Eddy Curry said. "Ask them what happened to Toronto. It's on.''

what do we win if we predict how soon into the game eddy will be requiring the oxygen hook-up??


chicken nuggets 100
bullies 93


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Maybe the team will be fired up because of Denver's comments. I don't know. I do know that if I am going to even have a chance of getting back to the ribs I'm gonna have to chose an upset. So, I will pick:

Bulls 80
Denver 78


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Eh why not?

Bulls 96
Nugs 90


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I predicted almost every game to be a win for the Bulls. If you want ribs you have to be pessimistic. still confident in starters hinrich and craw

Mcnuggets 84

Bulls 95


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i'd like to guarantee Eddy Currys shorts will be tied. I'd like to guarantee he'll get more boards than fouls and TOs. But.....Thats....pushin...it

Nuggets 97
Bulls 90


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i say bulls win ,not because of any logic but because i say so 

105-97
jc high scorer 28


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Denver 119
Chicago 105


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls - 98
Nugz - 96

Eddy scores 25.


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

bulls 101
nug 91


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bulls - 92
Nuggets - 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Skiles may change lineup at halftime. Said we struggle too much to start the third quarter. 

Skiles said Denver is not a great half court team. Said we need to get back defensively. 

Satisfied so far with team and offense. Said pct is going up. Said screening can improve. Said assists is going up as well as t/o going down. 

Finishing around the basket is a problem for this team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford 
Hinrich 
Dupree
Davis 
Curry 

Denver

9 year old announcer! 

Miller
Boykins
Nene
Anthony
Camby


Kid was pretty good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

V. Lenard will not play. Thank God!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

April 9 1978 David Thompson scored 73 in last game of the year. 

Said Gervin scored 78 that night and won scoring title.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver gets tip. 

Nene jump hook on Curry for two

Curry missed a hook. Camby rebounds. 

Miller fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

miller ft. 3-0
4-0

Dupree misses. Camby rebounds. 

Nene misses. Dupree rebounds. 

Curry jump hook misses. Jump ball on a scramble for a lose ball. AD and Nene to jump. Good hustle by Curry for loose ball. 

Brunson in for crawford because Jamal never went for lo0se ball. 

Nene no good, Camby tips in. 6-0 

Brunson misses boykins rebounds.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh my God I'm already so mad and it's 90 seconds in. On that last play both Curry and Jamal could have easily had that ball. See that wooden stuff under your feet? That's the floor. Hit it and get the ball. Jesus.

Crawford out already b/c of that one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford in, Brunson out. 

Anthony fouled by Dupree.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anthony scores 8-0

E-rob off. Nene rebounds. OOB to Nuggz. 

Anthony misses dunk. Crawford rebounds. 

Offensive foul on Curry. Anthony was under basket. Bad call. 

Anthony fouled. E-rob for the foul. 

Anthony misses OOB to bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD for two. 8-4. 

Foul on Hinrich! 8:16 left and this is our fifth team foul. 

Boykins at line 
9-4
10-4

Hinrich throws ball away. Bulls ball. 

Camby foul. 

AD free throw
10-5
misses. Rebound camby

Miller misses and OOB to Denver. 

Steal by Hinrich and makes layup 10-7

Anthony misses dunk. Foul on Curry. Blount in game. 
Ft. 11-7
12-7

Crawford misses. Camby gets ball takes it in for a dunk. 14-7 7:07. T/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams can't shoot. But Denver out scrapping us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford drives and fights up a shot, misses AD rebounds and scores. 14-9

Crawford steal and scores on layup. 14-11

Bulls steals ball again

Hinrich hits jumper. 14-13

Camby misses, Crawford rebounds. 

Crawford hits jumper. 16-14 bulls. Nice come back after t/o!!

Funk doing a bad jump of announcing tonight. That is why my score has been off.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Who is guarding Carmelo ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anthony for two and was fouled., Robinson foul

Bulls missed three shots at our end of court. Rebound Anthony

Nene for two and was fouled. Misses ft. Blount rebound

Hinrich misses but was fouled. 
hits ft. 
hits ft 19-18 Denver


White in game for Miller

Boykin fouled.
20-18
21-18

Hinrich misses. Anthony rebounds. 

Nene dunks. 23-18

JYD moving screen foul.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: everyone is gonna foul out before the end of this quarter


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Who is guarding Carmelo ?


First Dupree, then Erob, now Pip.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

at this rate the Nuggs should get what..about 55 free throws?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Brunson looks about 38 steps behind Boykins.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I think Jay Willaims might foul out tonight.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Whats the record for more PFs in one Quarter?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> at this rate the Nuggs should get what..about 55 free throws?



More than that. Even if they don't go to the line in the last 2 minutes of this quarter they'd be on pace for 64.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This is some pretty poor officiating. We're tired but some of these calls are nonexistant.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls fouls end of game: 45

Over/Under?

Over :laugh:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> First Dupree, then Erob, now Pip.


Thnks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another foul on Hinrich. That is three. 

What is up with all of the fouls???

Brunson and Pippen in. 

Boykins ft 24-18
25-18

Blount for two! 25-20

Anderson is fouled. :upset: This is getting rediculous! 
26-20
27-20

Foul on White. 

Crawford misses. Camby rebounds. 

Boykins for two 29-20

Curry soft hook shot for two. 29-22

White is fouled by JYD. his second. 
30-22
31-22

Brunson for two. 31-24

Anderson air ball. OOB to Denver. 

White for two in the lane. 33-24. 

Brunson misses. Anderson rebounds. 

Camby for two. 35-24


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Im not watching this game, what about the fouls? Are they LEGIT fouls?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Everyone look.. Pippen called for foul.. that's 15 :laugh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Monster block by Curry, but then a foul on Pip. Now on pace for 72 free throws.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson fouled JYD. 
35-25
35-26

Anderson misses, white rebounds and was fouled by Pippen. (Block by Curry)

White fts. 
36-26
37-26 Denver has shot 18 fts. 

Bowen fouls pippen
Pipp misses
misses both

Camby rebounds. Boykins misses. Camby saves ball to boykins. 

Boykins misses a three. OOB Boykins flies OOB. Denver hustling. 

Crawford misses, because curry goal tended.

White misses at buzzer. 37-26 1st quarter


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, ESPN Gamecast is so far behind. It shows 3:00 left in first quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

15 fouls. out rebounded 14-7. Sign of a tired team. Denver is playing much harder than we are. We do not have a steal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

37 points is the most the Bulls have given up in the first quarter.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Let this be a lesson to Jamal, Kirk, Eddy, hell anyone in a Bulls uniform. When you take it hard to the hoop, you get fouled. Amazing how that happens.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> This is some pretty poor officiating. We're tired but some of these calls are nonexistant.


is 15 fouls in a quarter some kind of record? it's crazy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree misses. Bowen rebounds

24 second violation

Curry scores. 37-28 Anderson on Curry

Dupree called for his third foul. 

White ft 38-28
39-28

Pippen scores on a layup 39-30

White for a three, misses. Camby rebounds steal by Brunson

E-rob layup 39-32

miller misses, JYD rebounds

Curry was blocked by camby. fouled. 

Curry at ft line. misses first ft
misses second, camby rebounds

Anthony scores. 41-32

Foul on Pippen

Miller scores at buzzer 43-32

Curry fouled. 8:28 43-32 Denver


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> is 15 fouls in a quarter some kind of record? it's crazy.


Wow. That would add up to 60 fouls over the course of a game. 12 players with 5 each. 
We are skating on thin ice tonight.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy needs to be drugged and offered an extra cash, right now!:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 50%, denver, 48. 

Denver 17 rebounds, Bulls 8.....

Denver 19-20 in fts. Bulls *5-10*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Camby has 11 rebounds, bulls 8!!!

Fizer in game

Robinson for two. 43-34

White misses, taped in by Camby. 45-34

Curry scores on Nene. 45-36. Good strong move
45-37 hits ft

Miller fouled. Curry fouled him. 
46-37
misses,robinson gets ball

Brunson for two! 46-39

White misses, bulls rebound

Fizer misses a jumper, camby rebounds. 

Nene dunks on Curry, over top of him

Robinson misses. Brunson gets loose ball. Curry jump hook for two. 48-41


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy's looking pretty good tonight. He hasn't disappeared at all yet. He is taking it to the hoop aggressively, which is nice to see.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL, considering all the fouls.. Da Bulls are still in it


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Curry is up for this game. He needs to stay on the floor and get the ball. We're actually outplaying these guys except for all the damn fouls and they're killing us on the boards. Too bad Chandler isn't playing - but we're OK on the boards and Tyson really doesn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

White travels. t/o 48-41 Denver. 

Bulls are 7-10 this quarter. Denver 4-8. 

Curry has 9 pts. 7 this quarter. 

Anthony 11. 

Camby 13 rebounds, bulls 11.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry jump hook, for two!! 48-43. 

Nene fouled by AD. Curry stood his ground!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

You look at that Nuggets squad and you shake your head, talk about overachieving.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson called for foul, not AD

Nene ft 49-43
50-43

Robinson misses, rebound Camby

Boykins hits jumper 52-43

Brunson misses, Camby rebounds

Camby blew by Curry for a dunk. 54-43

Steal by Denver. Anthony misses layup. Rebound for bulls

Camby blocks curry, oob to Bulls. 

Nene steals, Miller layup 56-43, t/o Bulls.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry - "0" rebounds ??? 

Only 3 FT ??? 

How many dunks he made ?

Blocks ?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Worst Officiating EVER.

Call it both ways ref!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

For such a meaningless game this is some of the poorest officiating I've ever seen. The Nuggets can do no wrong and the Bulls have to be bleeding to get a call. You can't win if it's 8 on 5.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF These have gotta be the most biased ref's I've seen all damn year :upset:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow erob nice pass to.............NENE! 





someone needs to stomp on lil' earl.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice Tech Pip Nice Tech :yes:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the Bulls get so much respect.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Does Red Kerr have a clause in his contract where he has to mention "my friend Stinky Fryar" at least once per game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer misses, OOB to Denver. Technical on Pippen. Protested the call!!! 

Skiles is argueing. 

Boykins for techn, misses

Bulls 19 fouls denver 8. 

Camby misses, AD rebounds. 

AD misses but was fouled by camby
56-44
misses, rebound Camby(16)

Crawford in Brunson out

Anthony air ball a three, Bulls rebound

Boykins fouls Crawford
56-45
56-46

Crawford steals. Robinson fouled, anthony 
Robinson misses
56-47

Anthony misses, AD rebounds


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

6-0 run by Bulls after Pip tech.. Nice


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount misses, blount get loose ball and dunks! 56-49, denver

Camby 17 rebounds, Bulls 14

Miller scores on Robinson. 58-49

Davis misses, oob to denver


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Damn, Crawford hits a big three. Keep it going!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Camby misses, Robinson rebounds. 


Crawford for three. 58-52.

Miller scores on a broken play 60-52

Craford line drive is off at buzzer. 60-52 Denver. 

Now comes the dreaded third quarter


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls ONLY down 8 at ht.. this could be a lot worse


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Did they say Camby had 18 boards at the half?

 :no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devastator</b>!
> Did they say Camby had 18 boards at the half?
> 
> :no:


Yes. He has out rebounded the whole bulls team.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Heh, well, if we don't start rebounding better, we can probably kiss this game good bye.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Are Hinrich and Williams the only bulls players who'll actually hit the floor to get a loose ball????

Overall, given the whistle-happy refs, they actually didn't play too bad of a half. It'd be nice to win this one if only to shove it up the ref's asses! (I know it's a pipe dream but I gotta have something to look forward to!)

I like Denver's aggressiveness. I wish we'd play like that.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

look a the bright side. If Eddy gets a rebound, we will win this game:laugh:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> look a the bright side. If Eddy gets a rebound, we will win this game:laugh:


I am serious, someone must put Curry on drugs !


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

What is wrong with Jerome ?


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Is it just me or did Pip's Tech give the refs some instant "vision"?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Are Hinrich and Williams the only bulls players who'll actually hit the floor to get a loose ball????
> 
> Overall, given the whistle-happy refs, they actually didn't play too bad of a half. It'd be nice to win this one if only to shove it up the ref's asses! (I know it's a pipe dream but I gotta have something to look forward to!)
> ...


Believe it or not Curry made a hustle play but Crawford didnt get the ball and Brunson came in for Craw.. btw, that was in the first couple minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are down by 8, yet Hinrich has played only 8 minutes. Dupree, just 4. 

47% for Bulls, Denver, 49%. 

Denver, 22-25 fts, Bulls, 10-17. 12 pt difference in fts, Bulls down by 8. you do the math. 

Curry 11
Crawford 10. 

Denver has 4 in double figures

Anthony Miller 11
Camby, Boykins 10
Nene 8


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry or AD or Jerome need to put his "body" on Camby in the post !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WestHighHawk</b>!
> Is it just me or did Pip's Tech give the refs some instant "vision"?


I am glad he said something! It was clearly lop sided until then


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, Johnjo, blkwdw13, PC Load Letter, BBallFan*, smARTmouf, Newguy*, curry_52*, laso, TripleDouble, TomBoerwinkle#1, Darius Miles Davis, fl_flash*, Mr. Bill, thebizkit69u, numlock, arenas809*, jnrjr79, Snuffleupagus, cheezdoodle, The GM, Bulls96*, WestHighHawk, JPBulls, spongyfungy, elias03, mizenkay, remlover, fleetwood macbull*, vince19, truebluefan*)


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I am glad he said something! It was clearly lop sided until then


Amen that, trueblue. I'm glad he said something, too. Got some respect for the Bulls going.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses long jumper and oob to Denver

Nene short jumper on Curry

Curry loses ball to miller, 

Miler misses, anthony rebounds

Nene throws ball away thanks to Curry

Ball off of Eddy oob. 

Foul on Dupree. His 4th.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Who shot that airball for the Nuggets to open up the 3rd?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nene called for moving screen

Hinrich hits a jumper off of a screen

Camby misses, rebound by denver blocked

Anthony misses a dunk reb bulls

Miller pokes ball OOB, to Bulls

Crawford for two

Nene knocked to floor by Curry but jamal tookm the foul. 

Nene fts. 
good. 
good 64-56

Hinrich misses shot, rebound anthony and foul on Hinrich(4)

Anthony misses, miller tips and misses and goes oob. 

Crawford throws ball OOB Curry couldn'tget it

Miller for two 66-56

Hinrich misses a three, camby rebounds

Nene misses Hinrich rebounds

Miller fouled Crawford.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry fouled. Miller called for foul(3)
Ft misses..... 
misses again, camby rebounds

Boykins for three, misses, Camby fouled Curry for rebound. 

66-56 7:22 in third t/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Camby 20 rebounds bulls 17, Curry.....zero! in 20 minutes.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy's going to pull a Ricky Davis for a rebound. Watch


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Potential preffers not to jump !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

dupree misses, Camby rebounds, 

Anthony scores quickly and was fouled by Dupree(5) Robinson in
69--56 Denver

Crawford misses, Miler rebounds

Camby offensive foul, Hinrich took the charge. (4)

Elston in for Camby. Anderson in for Nene

Crawford for three. 69-59

Elston misses, bulls rebound

Curry dunks on elston 69-61

Boykins misses, anthony rebounds and is fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anthony misses first ft
70-61

Steal by anderson, white dunks. 72-61

Curry misses elson rebounds and throws ball away. 

Crawford for three 72-64

Curry steals. 

Crawford drives and white fouls him


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marcus out finally. this is when we really miss tyson.

I'm upset that carmelo outrebounded Erob, AD AND Eddy and it was an offensive board for melo. and he gets fouled. BOX out. all eddy had to do was jump.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Elson, against Curry

Curry fts, 72-65
72-66

Steal by bulls crawford misses layup, JYD rebounds and was fouled, by anderson
misses first ft...
misses both, anderson rebounds

Anderson scores. 74-66

JYD steps,oob

Anderson misses, curry rebounds, bown gets loose ball denver scores. 76-66

White for three 79-66 t/o for bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver is keeping the lead with Camby and Nene and Anthony on bench.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Its a shame when your vets are losing you games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford 18
Curry 15. 

Denver 38 rebounds bulls 19.....


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

we can never get over the hump we get close and then dont score for another 4 possesions. Thats just being young and stupid. Team doesnt know the value of every possesion counts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses, anderson rebounds

Steal by JYD Crawford had shot blocked on fast break. Foul Anderson
Crawford ft 79-67
79-68

Bowen misses, rebound blount

Robinson misses, miller rebounds

Elson scores. 81-68

Miller steals, white misses dunk, bowen rebounds white scores 83-68

Crawford misses, JYD rebounds and misses, bowen rebounds. T/o Elson on floor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

White misses jyd rebounds

Bulls never got a shot off. 

83-68 Denver. 42-22 in rebounding difference. 

I said Curry got a rebound, appearently it was not true. He has zero in three quarters


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Entire denver first five is in double figures. White makes 6


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

having only 21 rebounds when the other team has 42 is truly pathetic. 

who said we dont need rebounding earlier in this post? who said chandler wouldnt help much? 

what a waste of time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3 seconds to start quarter, on Denver

Curry back in game

Foul on Fizer. Offensive

White for three misses. Curry gets first rebound 11:01 in 4th

Fizer scores. 83-70

Nene fouled by Fizer.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think I just tuned back in in time for Curry's first rebound (too bad it's the 4th quarter already).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nene ft, 
84-70
Camby in
85-70

Hinrich for three, misses, nene rebounds

Hinrich steals, to Curry for Dunk. 85-72

White, good. 87-72

Curry scores again. 87-74

Bulls in zone. Camby scores 89-72

Hinrich misses a three, anthony rebounds

Camby misses,. Curry rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anthony fouls Fizer. T/o 89-74 Denver.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

19 points, 1 rebound, 0 assist, 1 steal 3 turnovers 

--- i would be happy with that kind of production

... if it were from my shooting guard!!!! that's a statline that reggie or allan houston would get.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy's starting to jump at least.

Denver is out on the perimeter playing patty cake with us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pippen back in

Fizer scores. 89-76

Dunk by Nene. 91-76 and was fouled
92-76

Fizer scores. 92-78

Anthony for three over pippen. 95-78

Curry jump hook for two 95-80

Anthony fouled. Curry fouled him
ft misses
96-80

Pippen misses a three, white rebounds

Miller for a layup. 98-80. Skiles t/o.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> i'd like to guarantee Eddy Currys shorts will be tied. I'd like to guarantee he'll get more boards than fouls and TOs. But.....Thats....pushin...it
> 
> Nuggets 97
> Bulls 90


thats pushin it all right:sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses get loose ball and misses, Camby rebounds
'
Anthony dunks. 100-80

Fizer scores and was fouled by anthony
misses camby rebounds 100-82

Nene fouled by Curry. *eddy has played 29 minutes this game*


miller misses. 24 seconds


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

denver announcers riding eddy hard. it's kinda funny. 

ooh. a bloody nose and eddy is gone!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

These 18 point blowouts are much better than the old 30 point ones.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Eddy Curry: Founder of Promise Breakers.

Chicago: City of big folders.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

There are a lot of similarity between EC and JC. And the biggest is, a good statistics.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer good again. 100-84

White scores and was fouled, Eddy just fouled out. 
jeffries and blount in game
whites ft, misses fizer rebounds

102-84

Fizer misses, jeffries hits a three. 102-87

I cant spell the guys name. Hits two fts. 104-87

Hinrich fouled
104-88
104-89

Steal by jeffries and miller steals ball back

Anthony misses, miller rebounds. 

Boykins hits. 106-89

Hinrich misses, anthony rebounds

Anthony misses, miller rebounds. 

Ball goes oob to Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

boykins scores. 
108-89

Jeffries for three 108-92


N. Tskitishvili dunks 110-92

Fizer is fouled. T/o 110-92 2:15 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Let's give brunson some props.

Is he beating out JC for the starting job yet?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i thought ...It was ON?


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

it was on but........................ we suk


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Toronto wins by 10

Rose had 13 assists.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Let's give brunson some props.
> 
> Is he beating out JC for the starting job yet?


No, he's beating out Curry though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris Jeffries shooting lights out in garbage time.

Tskitishvili nice rebound dunk. We have no effort.

It looks Bulls are setting up plays for Fizer. he better get traded.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

C'mon eddy. It's like a doughnut - just dunk it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer hits first 110-93
hits second 110-94

Brunson steals, fizer scores 110-96

blount rebounds, boykins for the steal

White fouled by Jeffries
misses 
111-96

Steal by Denver

N. Tskitishvili scores 113-96

Blount fouled 
misses
113-97

White dunks on Jeffries 115-97

Jeffries air ball, rebound fizer and scores 115-99. Game over


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls defense.

THey've given up:
105, 108, 101, 93, 97, 106, 89, 102, and ~113 in their last 9 games.

101.6 per game

Neat!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> C'mon eddy. It's like a doughnut - just dunk it.


when he does score. he does it with such ease. he better shut up tonight because he didn't put up. at least rebounding wise.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> C'mon eddy. It's like a doughnut - just dunk it.



:laugh:  

watching the bulls is like watching a train wreck. it's just horrible but you can't take your eyes off it. 

or is that just me?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gotta say that's one of the worst 21 point performances I've ever seen.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Good game, because

...Now I can clearly see Emeka Okafor in the Bulls uniform.

...Fizer getting some score and increased his trading value.

...Mr. Potential was more aggressive than before.

...Jamal improved his statistic.

...KH was not hurt.

Good game, my friends !


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I've seen every game this year, but I don't know if I'll be able to continue with my enthusiasm. This loss I found particularly grating.

Kirk may hit the wall after all. He's starting to look gassed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> I've seen every game this year, but I don't know if I'll be able to continue with my enthusiasm. This loss I found particularly grating.
> 
> Kirk may hit the wall after all. He's starting to look gassed.


let's hope that it's just the denver air. I too am growing weary. bring the bullsaholic anonymous thread and sign me up.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Don't forget to PM F.Jerzy for those wishing to join the Official Rick Brunson fan club 

Otherwise known as :

The Rick Brunson just busted your 3rd string point guard's mouth club 

DaBullz !

I will expect an application from you !


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Seriously, we all need to face facts.....

We are not a good team...

We are not supposed to win these games...

These western conference teams, I don't know, make the eastern conference look like the minor leagues.

Most teams have players that ride the pine that could start for teams like ours.

I LOVE Rodney White, think he will turn out to be a good player when he gets on a team where he gets to play, and I like Skita...

Not too many 7 footers in the league can move like shooting guards.

Anyway point is, why grow weary? why lose sleep?

We're not underachieving, we're just not a good team, and we're not the Jazz with a coach who could use what we can do right to at least be competitve and win a few more games.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

out rebounded by 23...  Bulls 29, Marcus Camby 24


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> out rebounded by 23...  Bulls 29, Marcus Camby 24


It is okay, we used to be embarrassed before. 
As a matter of fact, many many many times, before.
And guess what, we still feel good.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

i really doubt whether hinrich can be a legitimate starter for a good team let alone all-star pg. this guy is just too inconsistent with his shot. he's bad finisher around the rim, can't hit the mid-range J and not a very good 3pt shooter. i don't know if it's the rookie wall thingy or not, but he is just too inconsistent when compared to guys like mark price, steve nash and john stockton's rookie year. he might be putting better numbers than those guys above in terms of ppg n apg but his fg% n 3pt% just horrendous n those guys were not given the opportunity that hinrich was given during their rookie years. 
it's kind of funny how hinrich can really make those shots in college but not in the nba. he's a career 40% 3pt shooter, high percentage shooter, he hits those floater, pull-up for a mid-range j n can really finish in traffic.
now i seriously question whether his offensive game can translate into an effective scorer in the nba.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> out rebounded by 23...  Bulls 29, Marcus Camby 24


Can someone tell me how Curry can only get 2 rebs in 31 mins. That is just pathetic. He wasn't alone. Davis and Fizer weren't great either.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Chris Jeffries shooting lights out in garbage time.
> 
> Tskitishvili nice rebound dunk. We have no effort.
> ...


Should they not set plays up for him?

I sure hope he gets traded too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Seriously, we all need to face facts.....
> 
> We are not a good team...
> ...


This is truth. I like how Charles Barkley and Kenny Smith point this out about a lot of teams that fired their coaches. That's the reason you see a lot of coaches getting fired, is because everyone thinks their team is a playoff team. But it's simply not the case...obviously.

It's just really sad when a city like Chicago who always come out and support, has to put up with things like this, and be worse than franchises like New Jersey and Atlanta who play to empty buildings no matter what they do.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how Curry can only get 2 rebs in 31 mins. That is just pathetic. He wasn't alone. Davis and Fizer weren't great either.


He's the ultimate softie, or maybe he just doesn't like brushing up next to sweatie bodies...much like his good buddie, Mr. Jamal "I Ain't Gettin' on da Floor for Nobody" Crawford. The sooner we ship the Marshmallow Twins out West the better off we'll be. Christ, in the same amount of time, Earl Boykins tied Curry's rebound total! Go figure.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> For such a meaningless game this is some of the poorest officiating I've ever seen. The Nuggets can do no wrong and the Bulls have to be bleeding to get a call. You can't win if it's 8 on 5.





> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> WTF These have gotta be the most biased ref's I've seen all damn year :upset:


:laugh:


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> "I guarantee we'll win,'' Eddy Curry said. "Ask them what happened to Toronto. It's on.''
> 
> what do we win if we predict how soon into the game eddy will be requiring the oxygen hook-up??
> ...


Will his ******** guarantee wins anymore?


----------

